# Another northern ireland newbie



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

I did put a post up earlier but not sure where it went 2..

We have been ttc for 2 years and have seen the doc at the local hospital who put me on clomid which i was one for nearly 10 months, so luck so we are now seeing Dr McManus in the RFC in the RVH.

We have had or first initial appointment and my poor hubby had to go up and do his test which was only last week we have now got another appt through for the 13th Jan. Is it normally so quick?

We are now wondering how long it will be until treatment is started.

Jilyhen


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

welcome o FF me oul mucker jillyhen   !!!! 

hopefully some ladies who are waiting/starting tx will be along to help with waiting times etc.

with dh and i we had the tests done in the causeway and dh had to provide a sample for rfc.  hope and pray the waiting times are too long, but ring or e mail them for your position on the list in the new year.

girls are lovely here and a great support.  talk soon hon xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey chick

My DH had also teats done in Causeway then another set for the rfc. I suppose we wll get the results form that test when we go back up. Fingers crossed it goes quick 

Jilyhen xx


----------

